# Control Systems Engineer PE



## CSE PE (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm interested to get the CSE PE since this is the job that I've done for the past seven years and this is what I will do for many years to come. My current job does not require a PE but I want to do it for two reasons:

1. Expand knowledge in the field.

2. Be able to sign and seal documents on the side or later down in my career, i.e. after-retirement jobs like consulting, etc.

I read an article online that I cannot find now. It stated that CSE PE is a title act, not a practice act.

There is nothing online now that I can find where it explains whether or not this discipline is practice act. I would like to be able to sign eng. documents for electrical, since I also have the education and experience.

Anyone?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 13, 2008)

CSE PE said:


> There is nothing online now that I can find where it explains whether or not this discipline is practice act. I would like to be able to sign eng. documents for electrical, since I also have the education and experience.
> Anyone?


I would suggest taking the Electrical exam. All of my experience was in controls before I took the PE, and my degree was in computer engineering. I thought about taking the CSE exam because the pass rates were higher and I was qualified to take it, but the main thing that kept me from going that route was the lack of study materials. I passed the EE exam on my first pass, so I don't think it would be a problem for you.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 13, 2008)

CSE PE said:


> I read an article online that I cannot find now. It stated that CSE PE is a title act, not a practice act.


It depends on the state. For example, in California



> There are three categories of Professional Engineer licensure available in California: (1) practice act, (2) title act, and (3) authority. The practice acts are Civil, Electrical, and Mechanical Engineering. Practice act means that only a person appropriately licensed with the Board may practice or offer to practice these branches of engineering. The title acts are Agricultural, Chemical, Control System, Fire Protection, Industrial, Metallurgical, Nuclear, Petroleum, and Traffic Engineering. Title act means that only a person licensed by the Board in that branch of engineering may use the title in any manner. The authorities exist for two sub-branches of civil engineering: Structural Engineering and Geotechnical Engineering. An authority indicates a proficiency in that field greater than what is required for civil engineering licensure. Persons who pass the written examination will be issued a license in the branch of engineering for which they applied.


In Oregon, there's no such restriction:



> In the state of Oregon, engineers may hold a certificate of registration in one ormore of the following disciplines:
> 
> Acoustical
> 
> ...


So... what state?


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 13, 2008)

Interesting. Does any other state besides California make the distinction between these three categories? I'm a bit vague what the real distinction is. Does it mean, for example, that the title of Electrical Engineer could be used by an unlicensed individual so long as he does nt practice as an Electrical Engineer?


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 14, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> Interesting. Does any other state besides California make the distinction between these three categories? I'm a bit vague what the real distinction is. Does it mean, for example, that the title of Electrical Engineer could be used by an unlicensed individual so long as he does nt practice as an Electrical Engineer?


Here's my understanding... A "Title Act" restricts the use of a title, but does not restrict the practice of the given profession. A "Practice Act" restricts the use of a title *and* the practice of the given profession. I think you'll find this is an important distinction for things like Structural Engineering:



> Three types of Structural Engineering licensure exist today: * Title Act: No limitations as to what a Professional Engineer can do structurally, except as limited via existing regulations of not practicing outside one’s area of expertise;
> 
> * Partial (or Limited) Practice Act: Limits practice in certain areas of structural engineering (or certain types of structures) to licensed Structural Engineers; and
> 
> * Full Practice Act: Restricts structural engineering practice to licensed Structural Engineers.


and



> Structural Engineering Practice Acts in the U.S.
> Update - May 2008
> 
> On May 2, 2008, the Board of Direction of the American Society of Civil Engineers adopted a new Policy Statement entitled "Licensure and Advanced Credentialing Within the Civil Engineering Profession" in which ASCE supports post PE credentialing that attests to a Professional Engineer’s expertise in a civil engineering specialty area. Credentialing is a generic term defining the granting of a credential; for example licenses, diplomas, and/or certifications. This is the first time that ASCE takes a formal position in support of specialty licensure. The structural engineering community welcomes this position and is very pleased with this outcome. View new Policy Statement 524.
> ...


----------



## CSE PE (Oct 15, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> It depends on the state. For example, in California
> 
> 
> In Oregon, there's no such restriction:
> ...


Florida. Apparently, here, there is no such distinction. I would have to find out more.


----------

